# New toy!!



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Got me a new toy couple days ago now i just need to figure out what scope would fit nicely!! Any suggestions??
Remington 700 tactical in .308

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What are you going to use it for ? That always makes a difference for me, but probably a 3-10x 40.

How did you get that chair on the wall that way ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> How did you get that chair on the wall that way ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

x2.

Probably the as YD, depends on what you plan to use it for.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

that would be a fun rig to play with. As for scope the best that you can afford.


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah not sure why the ol lady wated it on the wall but a drill a nailgun and liquid nail can suprise you?!?! Haha

It will be more of a long distance gun for goin to the ranch where we want to keep our shots out around 400-500 yards?!?! Lookin at the millet scopes and from what im seein they are comparable to the nightforce??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Allfoul said:


> It will be more of a long distance gun for goin to the ranch where we want to keep our shots out around 400-500 yards?!?!


Why 400 to 500 yards?


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Challange!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Iv got an AR in 223 with an eotech and magnifier for the closer range just say 100 yards and i have a custom 308 thats med range say up to 300 yards and now i want to take it a little further!!! No specific reason really on 400-500 yards just what i had in mind!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Long range shooting is extremely challenging and fun ! That .308 is a mean machine. Have fun with it and post some range pics too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Allfoul said:


> Challange!!!


With more chance of missing and or worst still wounding a living creature.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't think it necessarily was meant just for hunting Matt. Long range target shooting is also part of the realm don't forget. Not exactly fair to assume that as he never did mention it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That should provide quite a challenge, If I'm not mistaken bullet drop on a .308 doubles(or nearly) between 400 and 500 ...


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Allfoul said:


> Got me a new toy couple days ago now i just need to figure out what scope would fit nicely!! Any suggestions??
> Remington 700 tactical in .308


I have a Savage Precision Carbine in .308 and have a Weaver Tactical 4-20X50 scope on it. The scope is super clear at 20 power and is a good overall magnification range. Can't say enough good about it.


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Mattuk said:


> With more chance of missing and or worst still wounding a living creature.


Wounding a living creature??? Really??? The way i see it that is always a posibility! But thats part of the sport of hunting. I could use the 308 i have now and try to kentuky windage it or i could make a rig that is set up for it. Make a rig for that certain shooting seems a little more reasonable to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Allfoul said:


> Wounding a living creature??? Really??? The way i see it that is always a posibility!


Yes so extending the range only increases the possibility.


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyways has anybody heard good or bad about the millet scopes??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've read nothing but good reviews on Millet scopes. Their Long range Tactical (LRT) might be just what you are looking for.


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah my buddy just bought a millet. I think 6x24x56. But i dont think his is the LR. He hasnt had alot of time with it but we will soon see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've only heard good things about Millet. You might also consider Nikon. I've very happy with the coyote special on my steven's 200 I've got a buckmaster coming for my 223 AR. I use a bushnell elite 3200 10X on my DPMS 308.

There is no reason why your current AR can't do the job @ 400.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

How much $$$ were you wanting to spend on glass, Allfoul'dup??? If u r looking for a good scope value for a weapon that's gonna ride around in a ranch truck, then I'd suggest a Vortex 6-24X50 Crossfire Mil-Dot... SWFA.com has them on sale for $99.99 + S/H on the website & on eBay....Lifetime unconditional warranty.... I just bought my 2nd one the other day... I don't have the $$ to plunk down serious cabbage for a NightForce (or similar brand) & the higher magnification will be great for 500 yds...

All I can tell u is that the optics are great for hunting & when u sight in, a click actually moves the way it's supposed to when u adjust (1/4 MOA).... : )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Scotty D. Wooster Ohio ? lol I used to know some guys from out that way ! Good to have you here.


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah it will be riding around in the ranch truck!! Iv been lookin around the 500 range but all options are open.. Thanks scotty ill check that website out!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

poe said:


> that would be a fun rig to play with. As for scope the best that you can afford.


Ditto, plus about $100 more.


----------

